# Oozing Flesh Eater



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Yep, once again the folly of leaving barrels of toxic sludge and bio-slop laying around comes back to bite us in the shorts. When will we ever learn...?

So I _finally_ got around to making a pop up and here's the "popper-upper". I stepped out of my comfort zone a little and made him a little cartoonish but I'm pretty happy with the results. I've got the barrel and pneumatics installed. I just need to paint it up and get it to poppin'. I'll post a short vid of the completed prop when its done.

By the way, I love the way the background came out in the last picture (with flash). It's something that I didn't see until I downloaded them - but it did give me a chuckle. It's the little things in life...


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great job on P.U. !! (popper-upp...ah, yeah...) The first pic is my fav, love the tongue hanging to the side. Great expression, creepy and crafted well. Congrats on a great prop.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks great! He is definitely going to have an impact on the totters. I would love to see him in a video when you use him as the popper upper.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

EWWW Flesh all dissolved and bubbly... I love it. COOL


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great job I'd like to see the vid too if you post 1 he is sooooo cool so far


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Cartoonish? maybe...gruesome? yes! I really like this Denhaunt. The over-the-top expression is perfect for a pop-up, where it will be viewed only for a short time. Great job!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent detail, a good bit of work. Looking forward to the video.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nothing wrong with cartoonish when it looks that good


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent work, I really like the facial expression on him.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks great! Love the expression.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Damn it! You've outdone yourself again.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like him, I'm guessing that's florescent paint on him to give him a nice healthy toxic glow?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is so freaky!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great! That is gonna scare the crap out of them!


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

Sweet work! Can't wait to see the video!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks all. I tried some new techniques with this one. I added hair for the first time and, you can't tell from the pics, but the body is probably only about 4" thick (he's more of a facade) because of the inner design of the barrel. I was striving for a 3-D look and I'm pretty happy with the results.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

He looks great. He will certainly be very effective. I had kno idea he would only be 4 inches. So you got what you were looking for.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Very good look. Reminds me of a nun I had in middle school, when she would hand my math tests back to me. She had that same look.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

LOL...Scareme that bad huh? 
Grea job DH! You did a great job with this one.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks great very nice work.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I love it! Cartoony in the Return of the Living Dead = Awesome way!


----------

